# Create video loops



## elbowgrease (Nov 5, 2005)

I want to create some video loops for my church's worship service. I have flash and photoshop, and premiere. Is there a way to create seamless video loops with these programs? Or is there something better?

Thanks


----------



## sfedder (Jul 18, 2007)

you use photoshop for generating and editing bitmap images to be used in, for example, flash and premiere. you use flash to create multimedia, typically for web but can also be standalone embedded in an executable player. premiere is used for creating and editing videos. if your intent is to make a video that you can set up with a dvd player to loop continuously then you would use premiere to edit the video and make sure that the end frame == the start frame to make it seamless. note that it takes a finite time for the video to loop back so the motion should stop at the loop point - usually naturally. if you are playing back on a computer then you could use flash to generate an animation if you are handy at that - not really good for full screen video yet, however - the embedded video (flash video) is better for partial-frame video as it takes a lot of horsepower to playback large videos using it. flash is capable of real-time looping of animations, again depending on how big or complex they are and whether it can be memory-resident.


----------

